# Best place to get tools repaired?



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was wondering where is the best place I can ship out my tools to get repaired and adjusted? Preferably in Canada.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

CSR in Toronto has factory trained repair techs. I need to send my zook there but I can't seem to part with it for a week. They did tell me that they have loaners if needed.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terrence35 said:


> I was wondering where is the best place I can ship out my tools to get repaired and adjusted? Preferably in Canada.


cant do it yourself, how much down time you planning...


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well I have duplicates for almost every tool but I like to make are my tools are always running good incase one isn't working well for whatever reason. Mainly adjusting angle heads. I don't know how to repair them.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terrence35 said:


> Well I have duplicates for almost every tool but I like to make are my tools are always running good incase one isn't working well for whatever reason. Mainly adjusting angle heads. I don't know how to repair them.


easy


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> easy


Is there any tutorial online to learn how?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terrence35 said:


> Is there any tutorial online to learn how?


can you read a schematic its that east ever build a Car models prints llok the same


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrence35 said:


> Is there any tutorial online to learn how?


Check out this series of instructional video's that Aaron from Columbia made.
https://youtu.be/ElnSLE-TyuY


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Terrence35 said:


> Is there any tutorial online to learn how?


The repair books all wall have are very good, I got the taper repair dvd from john luman as well, That's great.

I cant get anything serviced, I have to do it myself and its all easy enough with those repair books.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Taping-Tool-Repair-Manuals/


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Terrence35 said:


> Is there any tutorial online to learn how?


https://youtu.be/ElnSLE-TyuY

we are thinking the same thing at the same time lol


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Terrance,

We would be happy to assist you with your repair. We repair most tools within 24 hours. What is it you are looking to have repaired?

thanks, Brad


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Try checking out the videos on our site.


http://csrbuilding.ca/product/columbia-angle-heads/


----------

